# Spiny Flower Mantis L5 Vivarium



## Doogienguyen (Aug 22, 2020)

Is this a good home for my L5 Spiny Flower Mantis? I'm supposed to be getting it in the mail sometime next week.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 23, 2020)

Its beautiful, but maybe not for a mantis. It doesn't have the right roof angle or any ventilation/grip that I can see. That would be treacherous for a molt, and spiny flowers are very ventilation sensitive. I don't mean to burst your bubble, but maybe stick to deli cups or a different terrarium for your mantis. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 23, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Its beautiful, but maybe not for a mantis﻿. It doesn't have the right roof angle or any ventilation/grip that I can see. That would be treacherous for a molt, and spiny flowers are very ventilation sensitive. I don't mean to burst your bubble, but maybe stick to deli cups or a different terrarium for your mantis.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


That's so sad. I spent so much time on this too. Delicups are so ugly too. I wanted something nice. What if I added some kind of mesh on the opening? Its hard to tell but the top has small cracks around . Could I add a stick to help it molt there or a vine hanging on the top?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 23, 2020)

Sorry! You really need more ventilation. The loose substrate is hard for a mantis to walk on as well.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 23, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Sorry! You really need more ventilation. The loose substrate is hard for a mantis to walk on as well.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Would a mesh cloth suffice for the opening? Should i add something on the soil to make it easier to walk on?


----------



## Synapze (Aug 23, 2020)

Doogienguyen said:


> Would﻿ a mesh cloth suffice for the opening? Should i add something on the soil to ﻿make it easier to walk on?


I can't tell the size, but is it large enough to put in a bunch of sticks? As far as ventilation, would it be possible to remove one of the back panels and replace it with screen?


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 23, 2020)

Synapze said:


> I can't tell the size, but is it large enough to put in a bunch of sticks? As far as ventilation, would it be possible to remove one of the back panels and replace it with screen?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073SZPYKW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

It's not too big but it's not tiny. Are the sticks for it to walk on the floor or climb? 

I might put a mesh cover on the opening for ventilation and molting. Can they molt diagonally? 

Would a cloth mesh work well? Or metal wire one?


----------



## Synapze (Aug 23, 2020)

Doogienguyen said:


> It's not too big but it's not tiny. Are the sticks for it to walk on the floor or climb?﻿﻿
> 
> I might put a mesh cover on the opening for ventilation and molting. Can they molt ﻿diagonally?
> 
> Would a cloth mesh work well?﻿ Or metal wir﻿e one?


The sticks allow them to climb. If you place the sticks diagonally they can molt from an angle. I'd put sticks that reach almost to the top of the enclosure.

The ventilation is not optional. This species tolerates 60-70% humidity, but without ventilation they can be prone to fungal infections, so you'll need to monitor it closely. A small humidity meter would be helpful... they're cheap on eBay. I would use burlap, or some other coarse fabric... unless you plan to use fruit flies in the enclosure in the future then you'll need a finer tight weave fabric. I would avoid wire. Personally, I'd remove one of the small panels in the back and replace it with the fabric and call it a day. It shouldn't be too visible on the back.


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 23, 2020)

Synapze said:


> The sticks allow them to climb. If you place the sticks diagonally they can molt from an angle. I'd put sticks that reach almost to the top of the enclosure.
> 
> The ventilation is not optional. This species tolerates 60-70% humidity, but without ventilation they can be prone to fungal infections, so you'll need to monitor it closely. A small humidity meter would be helpful... they're cheap on eBay. I would use burlap, or some other coarse fabric... unless you plan to use fruit flies in the enclosure in the future then you'll need a finer tight weave fabric. I would avoid wire. Personally, I'd remove one of the small panels in the back and replace it with the fabric and call it a day. It shouldn't be too visible on the back.




If I close the lid and humidity is perfect does that mean there is enough ventilation though? There are small cracks on both sides of the lid. It's just hard to see in the picture. I was thinking about adding a mesh inside the lid for molting too.

If its too humid I could just add a mesh cloth to the opening and leave the lid open?

Or regardless of humidity being perfect I gotta leave the lid open and add mesh? Because if humidity being fine being an indication of good ventilation I would like to not have to leave the lid open and add mesh. I rather add mesh inside and close the lid.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 23, 2020)

Even if the humidity is right, ventilation is still necessary. You don't want stagnant air. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 23, 2020)

Yea. This is why I use vented deli cups, and mesh cages using clear wrap. As ugly as it is, it keeps them alive. There are definitely some pretty terrariums you could get. I use tanks from PetSmart for some of mine. The cracks in the lid seem to aid in ventilation, while still allowing humidity. You just have to apply mesh to the lid. I can definitely see how that can be frustrating though. It looks awesome! Just not that great for a praying mantis.


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 23, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Even if the humidity is right, ventilation is still necessary. You don't want stagnant air.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Alright, I will get a mesh cloth and leave the lid open. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 23, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> Yea. This is why I use vented deli cups, and mesh cages using clear wrap. As ugly as it is, it keeps them alive. There are definitely some pretty terrariums you could get. I use tanks from PetSmart for some of mine. The cracks in the lid seem to aid in ventilation, while still allowing humidity. You just have to apply mesh to the lid. I can definitely see how that can be frustrating though. It looks awesome! Just not that great for a praying mantis.


Yeah, I'm gonna keep the lid open and put mesh on it. That should be enough ventilation right?


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 24, 2020)

Doogienguyen said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna keep the lid open and put mesh on it. That should be enough ventilation right?


Yes, but then you need to make sure it can still maintain humidity. Thats always the hard part, balancing ventilation with humidity. If you have a humidity gauge use that.


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 24, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> Yes, but then you need to make sure it can still maintain humidity. Thats always the hard part, balancing ventilation with humidity. If you have a humidity gauge use that.


Got it! Thanks. Yeah i have a humidity meter. Its super humid right now in Socal so the humidity is abnormally high right now. 77 outside so its even higher in the terrarium. So i got a dehumidifier for my room to lower it.


----------



## Synapze (Aug 24, 2020)

How often do you take your mantis out to interact? If you do it often, like so many of us, leave the lid open for a while. This could help the air from getting stagnant. Smell the enclosure often and see if it smells musty... if you're able to keep humidity under control and vent out the air whenever you get the chance, I think you'll be OK. With lower ventilation you will need to be careful when misting. I'd mist the back glass panels and not the substrate... it will reduce humidity while still providing water droplets for drinking and help keep the air from getting too stagnant from damp substrate. I've kept specimens in enclosures with less than optimal ventilation... it just requires a little more diligence. 

When it comes to mesh, have you ever considered those little power magnets? They're great. A magnet on one side of the burlap/mesh and the other on the outside of the glass. The magnets are strong and will hold the mesh in place securely. The added advantage is that you can reposition the mesh easily whenever you want. I've also done this with sticks.

Your enclosure is beautiful. Part of the fun (and challenge) of this hobby is getting creative and finding solutions.


----------



## Doogienguyen (Aug 24, 2020)

Synapze said:


> How often do you take your mantis out to interact? If you do it often, like so many of us, leave the lid open for a while. This could help the air from getting stagnant. Smell the enclosure often and see if it smells musty... if you're able to keep humidity under control and vent out the air whenever you get the chance, I think you'll be OK. With lower ventilation you will need to be careful when misting. I'd mist the back glass panels and not the substrate... it will reduce humidity while still providing water droplets for drinking and help keep the air from getting too stagnant from damp substrate. I've kept specimens in enclosures with less than optimal ventilation... it just requires a little more diligence.
> 
> When it comes to mesh, have you ever considered those little power magnets? They're great. A magnet on one side of the burlap/mesh and the other on the outside of the glass. The magnets are strong and will hold the mesh in place securely. The added advantage is that you can reposition the mesh easily whenever you want. I've also done this with sticks.
> 
> Your enclosure is beautiful. Part of the fun (and challenge) of this hobby is getting creative and finding solutions.


I havent gotten my mantis yet but i will handle it a lot .

The power magnet idea sounds great. If you have pics of your enclosure that would be cool! 

Also would you recommend me mist my plants or just pour a little bit of water with a spoon to water the plants. I dont wanna make it too humid.


----------

